# 97 Nissan Hardbody: Alignment/Torsion Bar Adjustment



## rickybobby2189 (Nov 21, 2015)

Hey Guys, 
Recently purchased my first hardbody with just over 200thousand on the clock. The truck was fairly rough when I got it...Since then, Ive put a few new front end parts including Tie Rod Ends, Ball-Joints and Wheel Bearings as well as a new set rubbers and lastly I took it to my local Goodyear Shop and had it aligned....Since then its not drove true since.... 
I crawled up under it to discover the "Torsion Bars" are way off from one another....For exampler one has about 2 inches of threads sticking out the top where the other side at most has half inch of threads showing so something is obviously not right. 

From there I commenced to tighten the one with only a have inch sticking out (Driver side) until it had the same number of threads revealed on the Passenger Side...Hopped in took it for a ride thinking that was the reason it pulled to the right (Passenger side) and when I got it out on the road it pulled even harder to the right. 

Im thinking i may have fixed the issue that CAUSES it to pull to the right but by adjusting the torsion bars takes it back out of alingment..Meaning my theory is maybe im fixing one problem,causing another????

Shouldnt the guys at the shop had caught that? Is a torsion adjustment included in aligning one? Will the torsion bars take it out of alignment?? Thanks guys for any help you can offer.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The guys at the shop probably hooked it up to a machine that dialed in the alignment for them.

The correct write-up can take a full day, and is spelled out in the service manual.

The torsion bars also need to go on in a specific way. If one side was removed to fix something and then reinstalled, it likely was not put on correctly.

Again, the specs for adjusting the torsion arms area all spelled out in the service manual (manually type in the link shown below because this forum does not allow that link).

From memory, it seems you have to have both front wheels suspended in the air, then unbolt both torsion arms. Index the torsion arms so that both have a couple of threads sticking out to get the bolts on, then tighten them up equally.

It seems like I bought a breaker bar specifically for this job because you wind up pulling pretty tight there at the end to get the front end lifted to where you need it.


----------

